# Is tae considered vulgar?



## pharabus

My wife uses the term tae to descibe what our son fills his diaper with, google translates this as "shit" which is fairly vulgar in English, is tae considered vulger and if so, is there a less vulgar phrase to use in relation to filled diapers?


salamat.

P


----------



## sai611

Actually "tae" really means shit and i know it is kinda vulgar when you translate it to english..hehe..But in the Philippines its not.But if you want a less vulgar word, i can suggest you use the word "dumi" in english "dirt". You can ask your wife i know its synonymous but less vulgar.

hope it helps


----------



## niernier

Tae means shit, crap, or any large fly puddings. It's is one of the many  expressions you can hear from a Filipino but unlike in English, it's  not a vulgar word. In fact, a ballpoint pen that "shits" ink is called a 'nagtataeng ballpen'. It is also fascinating to note that in non-Tagalog regions, Filipinos say 'nagsusukang ballpen'(a ballpen that vomits). It's because the word for tae in their language is vulgar.

Tae is also known in other names like ebak, eklats or  jebs. However, in terms of vulgarity, dumi would be the least vulgar of  them all. Dumi means dirt, but in a different context, it can also mean  shit.


----------



## Cracker Jack

In the context that you provided, it is vulgar and colloquial.  The non-vulgar way of expressing is is by the use of ''dumi.'' It literally means dirt.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

niernier said:


> Tae is also known in other names like ebak, eklats or jebs.


 
In addition, we also call it Poo-Poo.


----------



## dexterdan

pharabus said:


> My wife uses the term tae to descibe what our son fills his diaper with, google translates this as "shit" which is fairly vulgar in English, is tae considered vulger and if so, is there a less vulgar phrase to use in relation to filled diapers?
> 
> 
> salamat.
> 
> P


hi,
tae (if pronounced "tay")=tea in "black country" english"
"baby has filled his/her nappy"(in english),is a normal phrase to use,which wont offend anyone),english never use word "diaper",it's american word .
 dex


----------



## jandallo

I'm Filipino, and while Tagalog isn't my mother language (as I grew up in Canada), I know that "tae" doesn't really mean "shit" per se. It's more along the lines of poo-poo or crap.

Oh, and for the record, dexterdan, because of the heavy influence the US has had and still has on the Philippines, "diaper" is the common word you'll hear if you hear a Filipino speaking in English about babies and baby products.  I am Filipino-Canadian, and I too find it weird when people say "nappy."


----------



## niernier

I believe tae is not a vulgar word. In my own experience, it's just a  natural thing to say. Of course you might choose not to say this word while eating.  'Di ba, alam naman natin na ang tae, shit lang naman talaga yun.  Pinaganda lang. 

You  can try a phrase like this one: "Madumi na ang diaper baby."(Baby's   nappy/diaper is dirty). This would avoid using a word that would   describe the waste in it. But if you really are in a dire need of a word to describe it,  just say poo-poo.


----------



## sean de lier

"Tae" is not that vulgar. In a list of vulgarities in Tagalog, it would rank low, if considered vulgar at all. If used, it is certainly light and not that offensive. Filipino cuss words (_mura_) are not scatological, unlike in other languages; our profanities usually involve people's mothers... sadly.


----------



## dana Haleana

pharabus said:


> My wife uses the term tae to descibe what our son fills his diaper with, google translates this as "shit" which is fairly vulgar in English, is tae considered vulger and if so, is there a less vulgar phrase to use in relation to filled diapers?
> 
> 
> salamat.
> 
> P


I don't think tae is vulgar in this context nor is it considered vulgar/offensive in its totality. However if one would tell me "tae ka sa paningin ko" (you look like shit to me!)  then that would be offensive or insulting. 
Poo-poo is a cute way to call it though .


----------



## jandallo

sean de lier said:


> "Tae" is not that vulgar. In a list of vulgarities in Tagalog, it would rank low, if considered vulgar at all. If used, it is certainly light and not that offensive. Filipino cuss words (_mura_) are not scatological, unlike in other languages; our profanities usually involve people's mothers... sadly.



Very true, lol!


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

'Tae' has the same vulgarity level as shit in English, which all depends on the context of usage.

E.g.

_May tae doon.
_There is shit there. (matter of fact)

_Tae ka._
You're shit. (obviously an insult)


----------

